# smells like... tire traction time!



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

so of course paragon is disappearing like the elusive unicorn... ahh bye bye wintergreen.

tq-blue (by racers choice) seems to be the choice slopped on CS-27's or Sorex 36rs. i have not yet tried a bottle or seen a bottle (havent been to the track in awhile). anyone know what it smells like? (please dont say oranges....)

not that i care, but sniffing noses inquire.

any alternative to tq-blue or something similar?


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I run Trinity Red Dot for foam and rubber. It is the most consistent compound (and I've tried LOTS) for me. Paragon is my second choice, but lots of tracks are disallowing it anyways.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

our track is asphalt, thats had years of paragon soaked into it ;-)


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

rcmits
on foams for asphalt for oval racing we use trinity red dot.
if you need more bite put the red dot on followed by some trinity tire tweek.

for mega grip try some non-oil based SPF 45 suntan lotion


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

we run 36r's or CS27's... not foams... so looking for the alternative to paragon which was the best....

i love using spf 45 on foams ;-)


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

PARAGON :thumbsup:


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

niftech, jack the gripper, seem to be used alot as well..


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I use to run red dot on carpet, but then I tried paragon and the car felt better, but I tried paragon outside and it didnt feel right so I put red dot on for asphalt and it worked just fine,,, there is alot of tracks not allowing paragon no more, some say do to the smell, some say it messes up carpet, and they allow niftect, now me, after smelling niftect tect for a whole race day gives me the biggest headace ever.


----------



## knievel (Feb 28, 2006)

Has anybody ever tried using VHT?


----------

